# I'm so excited!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ohh, that is exciting  Finding training groups can be so hard! And to find one who does multiple sports .. 

In my area there are more trainers using positive methods for field work and doing well ; I think people who have OTCHs and MACHs on their goldens and flat coats would be awesome to train with ... to have those levels of achievement means they are doing a whole lot right


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think I may have found what I've been looking for to introduce the Tito Monster to field basics!


Where do you live? Perhaps I can hook you up with others who are knowledgeable of and competetent _with_ fieldwork.

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

cool!
I am about 1-1/2 hours south west of Chicago. 



EvanG said:


> Where do you live? Perhaps I can hook you up with others who are knowledgeable of and competetent _with_ fieldwork.
> 
> EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is so exciting! You will love field work, especially if your group has Goldens in it. Some Lab groups don't "get" Golden people. Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

That's awesome!!

I attended a field seminar a couple weeks ago and I think I'm now "hooked". I have a couple springer friends, that while they do things a bit differently, they've now offered a bit of help for Paige and I. Tonight, Paige did a ladder drill with bumpers and various objects (I had a couple gloves, a pop can, a couple bumpers with wings, a wing without a bumper etc) and we walked along until I told her to "fetch" something and the idea was that she'd pick it up and sit with it in a hold until I told her to "out". She thought that was pretty fun.

Other than the wings, neither I, nor Paige have ever touched an intact duck. I'm easing my way into it and I want to be sure that she's completely comfortable with a bumper and wings first. But so far, we're having a blast and if nothing else (since I'm not a hunter and dont ever plan to become one) it gives us an appreciation for what these dogs are born to do. 

Before this seminar though, Paige had never heard a gun before. By the end of the weekend, she'd figured out what that gun meant, and it took all my strength to hold her back from going in after another dogs bumper/bird. It was as if she had suddenly woke up and realized this is what she was meant to do. That was really neat for me to see because it was like this little lightbulb went on. 

I know you and Tito are going to have a great time and will learn tons. Hopefully you're able to find a group that is interested in a start too. BJ


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I never thought I'd like field, but I'm hooked too. Total rookie and all but it is kinda neat, and Storee LOVES the game so much she makes it look easy. Her only issues are just getting more experience and learning line manners. And apart from the one time where we almost froze it's usually pretty fun - once you get over the whole touching dead bird thing of course.

We are hoping to do some sort of intro class here in Calgary too, so we can have more throwers and get training done faster (at the moment it seems two of us are throwing while one runs a dog or two, then we all switch so it takes a while). 

Enjoy and hope it goes well!

Lana


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone! I can't wait to get this going!
Side note....
the class will be ALL goldens!!!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Wonderful news. Good luck to all and I really hope you find it exciting.
Randy


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

That is great news. I understand how excited you are. The only people I could find in the beginning were 2 guys, nice guys but I felt a bit weird plus the fact I could be their mother! Then there was a group that invited me, only to find out it was to quiz me to find out if I was going to put my boy in the breed ring. Didn't learn a thing from them and once was more than enough. With the next invite, I hit the Jackpot!! A great trainer who takes his time teaching each of us and we are all at different levels. If I was close I'd sign up for your group!! Always want/need to work the dogs.

Have FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!!!! You are going to LOVE it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! I am sure you are going to be hooked! When do you start classes?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure...I have to arrange it....
I want to finish his utility title first, which I'm hoping for SOON!!!




sammydog said:


> Yay! I am sure you are going to be hooked! When do you start classes?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Well I am certainly jealous! The facility we do agility with offers beginning hunt training and I would LOVE to get involved, alas life gets in my way. Time and money just not available. 

I love watching dogs trained in this doing their thing. So incredible. I am actually going to watch a hunt test this weekend, to talk hopefully to some of the lab people about our future puppy. I found out about it through a new golden friend and my agility trainer with her golden and another agility friend with their golden will be there. I have an agility trial just about 3 miles away so I am going to swing by after I am done running.


----------

